# Negative tide In choko



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Happens now and then ... I see it around Panther in February ...


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

G_straus822 said:


> So I've fished chokoloskee probably every weekend for the last 4 yrs. did anyone experience the extra negative lowtide?


North est wind maybe pushed it out today?


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

It was bad we had to pole about a 1/4 of the way into Huston river.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Every year you can count on tides being a bit higher in summer and a bit lower in winter - with extremes in each direction always during full moon or new moon times each month. Add wind out of the north, northeast, or east (in some places....) and you can run into super low conditions. I've seen it so low that boats being launched at Outdoor Resorts were sliding down their trailers and grounding out instead of floating.... That'll get your attention... 

Just nothing like the 'glades - and on days when things are on the super low end... consider launching out of Port of the Islands or the Barron river side of things (the Rod and Gun club...).

Hope this helps


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

it was that East Wind last two days...the lows have been looowwwwwwwwww


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Not there last weekend, but been there...done that. Those tides are when you really learn the area. Take the opportunity to learn the back way into and down the Huston or Chatham. Once you do, you will always be able to fish there. It is definitely the hard NE that does it there.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

Lemaymiami thanks I fish out of Barron a lot also. I was just impressed with how low the tides were. It's been a few years since I have seen them like that low. We did bump bottom at outdoor resorts when we came off plane. 

Mwolaver I frequently run the back way out through Huston and Chatham. We just ran outside to check a spot out in the hr we were out there the water had just disappeared.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like you are most of the way there. I don't recommend running up through the Turner on those lows, the mud bays (I think) are way shallow. I don't know what you're running, but on some of those days, I even have trouble in my 16' waterman. I have had to run outside of Rabbit (once) and outside of duck rock (several times). On those days, I don't even try to get into the Huston. I have a route that I can run into the Chatham, after running around the bar like 2 miles off Huston. It's rediculous sometimes. I think most of the professional fisherman just wait 4 hours before launching on those days!


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

mwolaver said:


> Sounds like you are most of the way there. I don't recommend running up through the Turner on those lows, the mud bays (I think) are way shallow. I don't know what you're running, but on some of those days, I even have trouble in my 16' waterman. I have had to run outside of Rabbit (once) and outside of duck rock (several times). On those days, I don't even try to get into the Huston. I have a route that I can run into the Chatham, after running around the bar like 2 miles off Huston. It's rediculous sometimes. I think most of the professional fisherman just wait 4 hours before launching on those days!


I run a HPXT. I haven't really had to much trouble getting around. Yeah I should have run the outside back in but we were determined to fish one one more spot just inside.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

you should be able to go anywhere in that boat...almost.


----------

